
Zuckerberg on refugee crisis: 'Hate speech has no place on Facebook' - jrwan
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/26/mark-zuckerberg-hate-speech-germany-facebook-refugee-crisis
======
wwayer
Who will parse the difference between speech critical of the government's
policies and "hate speech"? The team that Zuckerberg is funding to work with
the police?

